# Gorgeous Pyr/Gold. Ret. Mix-18 Mos. Old-WV



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

ABBY

ABBY - Great Pyrenees,Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


Breed: Great Pyrenees, Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Young 
Size: Large 

From: Taylor County Humane Society More About ABBYThis pet is up to date with routine shots. 

My Contact InfoTaylor County Humane Society 
Grafton, WV

ABBY - Great Pyrenees,Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


Phone: 304-265-4215

Email adoption organization

This gorgeous girl is approx. 18 months old and weighs about 70 lbs. She is very friendly and just loves to be petted. Abby walks great on a lead. Abby had been let run loose all her life so is not good about being confined. She is great when you're with her and wants to be by your side. When left alone she is an escape artist. Abby would not be able to be left alone in a fenced yard at first. We think she would do great indoors once acclimated to her surroundings. She is quiet in her kennel and once she was used to it she stopped trying to escape. She's a favorite at the shelter! Due to her size Abby will not be adopted to a home with small children. 
Please Register on Petfinder
Sign up for our monthly newsletter and get: 

A chance to win 3 free doses of FRONTLINE ® 
Fun tips 
Animal welfare updates 
Special offers from Petfinder partners. 
Plus, when you Sign up it shows our sponsors you applaud their support of homeless pets.

®Frontline is a registered trademark of Merial. ©2007 Merial Limited, Duluth, GA. All rights reserved. FLE-7-PROPETFPROMO 
Pet Tips and Tricks
Help Your Pet Beat The Heat This Summer 
Pets, like people, can overheat and suffer heatstroke. Always offer plenty of water before, during, and after outdoor activities, and don't exercise or play hard with your pet in the heat of the day. (Some animals, particularly those with light- colored noses, may benefit from sunscreen for lengthy outside exposure—ask your vet.) Make sure your pet has a cool, shaded area to rest in if he is outdoors. Never leave your pet unattended in a car in the summer, even for a short period of time, as temperatures can rise fast! 
PLEASE READ: Information regarding adoptable pets is provided by the adopting organization and is neither checked for accuracy or completeness nor guaranteed to be accurate or complete. The health status and behavior of any pet found, adopted through, or listed on the Petfinder.com Website are the sole responsibility of the adoption organization listing the same and/or the adopting party, and by using this service, the adopting party releases Petfinder.com from any and all liability arising out of or in any way connected with the adoption of a pet listed on the Petfinder.com Website. See Terms of Use for more information. 


Are you with a shelter or rescue group?
Learn more about joining Petfinder to increase your adoption rate, and tap into our free network of expert resources and partnerships! 
Help find homes for homeless pets
Have a Web site? Get a direct feed from our pet database. Your site visitors will love you for promoting homeless pets. 
Petfinder.com Foundation
Supporting homeless pets is one of the best acts of kindness. There are many ways to help. 

Make a donation today!
Petfinder.com License Plate Frame

Spread the word about Petfinder.com to every highway and byway. Needy animals everywhere will thank you! $9.95 

Advertising | Privacy Statement | Legal | Press | Jobs | Help ©1999 Petfinder, LLC | ©2007 Discovery Communications, LLC


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

wow! she is gorgeous 
I hope someone can get her out of there soon:crossfing


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't see the double dew claws in the back. Most Pyr mixes....actually all I've ever seen, inherit the double dew claws.

I wonder if this dog is a pure Golden, just a more blonde one? Or she's mixed with something else. I just don't see the Pyr....at all.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Emailed Pyr rescue, will see what they say


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

My Abby is a Golden/Great Pyrenees mix. My Abby does have the dew claw on her rear legs, although not a double one. I hope someone rescues this Abby soon and gives her a great home. Here is a picture of my Abby:


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww....Abby is so sweet - both of them :lol:!! 

I don't even see a single dew claw on the first Abby's rear legs.

There are a lot of Newf/Pyrs in NV....for some reason people think it's a good mix. It's not really. They're totally different dogs. One is highly protective, a guardian dog. The other is not. One is a water dog. The other is not. 

They do turn out just beautiful......but I don't like the combination, due to the breed differences - their purpose is so very different. I LOVE both breeds independently tho. I have a friend who is diligently shutting down every Newf/Pyr breeder in the area. One by one.

Anyway......every one she's taken into rescue has had the rear dewclaws. Newfs, like Goldens, do not have rear dewclaws.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope someone gets this beautiful pup. That is one gorgeous coat on that girl.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent this to a friend in rescue. Don't know what will happen, but she's beautiful and needs a home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*

Both Abby's are beautiful!

Don't know that the shelters always make an accurate breed assessment.

Thank you all for helping.

I can't remember if I emld. rescues for her. Too many dogs-I get a little confused.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I only emailed one person Karen. I'm heading to an event this afternoon, so if you get a chance to send out email messages, please do so.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just emld. Great Pyr Rescues.*

Just e-mld. on Great Pyr Rescue in VA, two in PA and one in WA for her.
Hope they save her! Abby is gorgeous!


----------

